
CS221: Artificial Intelligence: Principles and Techniques - kercker
https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs221/
======
akvar
Sadly, viewing the videos requires login with a Stanford ID. For those
inclined to learning through videos like me, this is a good alternative
resource for the same -
[https://see.stanford.edu/Course/CS229](https://see.stanford.edu/Course/CS229)

~~~
saurabhjha
This is a really good course, but the one that requires a lot of background in
probability and some background in linear algebra.

One of the objectives of this course is to prepare students for research in
Machine Learning.

------
scoot
Forgive me, but why is the fact that a university is offering a class to its
students (hacker)news-worthy? Isn't that what universities do?

~~~
fspacef
>Forgive me, but why is the fact that a university is offering a class to its
students (hacker)news-worthy? Isn't that what universities do?

Assuming your comment is non-troll.

A lot of the HN community happens to be involved in / has been involved in
some form of higher education (especially in CS) at some point in their life,
so it is always interesting to see what an institution like Stanford is
teaching the next generation of potential leaders of the tech (and future HN
users) especially in a field with infinite potential like AI.

------
Cyph0n
Firstly, damn there are a lot of TAs for the course! Secondly, it's pretty
interesting how the course team has basically automated everything from
homework submission checking to PDF report validation. I wonder how many
students are taking the course?

As for the course itself, it seems quite interesting. Too bad I already have a
lot on my plate.

~~~
aashu_dwivedi
I am a student at online MS from Georgia Tech and a large number of TAs is
pretty usual there too.

Incidentally right now I am taking the AI course there and the assignments
submission and checking is automated to the core. There are a few hiccups
though but the team of TAs is super responsive and working through it.

I think these are the things that should be automated by default in most
courseworks as it frees up time for more important things. I see we have a lot
of office hours in my course and I can basically jump to any running hangout
based office-hour within few hours from the time I have a question.

~~~
Cyph0n
What a coincidence: I actually just started grad school this year at GT but in
ECE! Awesome, it's good to hear that the online MS is running smoothly. I
don't think the CS department here is as large as Stanford's though, but I'm
not totally sure.

~~~
aashu_dwivedi
Great! Good luck for your grad school journey.

I am mostly finishing up with my degree. And yes I have heard that CS
department is not as large but the OMSCS is scaling up very quickly.

~~~
Cyph0n
Thanks man! I wish you the best as well :)

------
akssri
Rather odd that the course omits decision trees.

